# two day float trip ideas?



## jerkinLips (Jun 4, 2013)

Wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a mellow 2 day float(fish) trip near the edwards/eagle/gypsum area in Colorado?


----------



## fattire (Jun 1, 2010)

State bridge to catamount on the colorado fits the bill


----------



## jerkinLips (Jun 4, 2013)

I floated pumphouse to statebridge last weekend. How are the flows for this float you speak of ? haha


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

i live at rancho. don't come here with a heavy boat below a grand or so. although we did pull 2 24in+ brownies yesterday.
go to the lower eagle. 
or ruby/horsetheif for an overnighter. not sure about the fishing down right now there though.


----------



## fattire (Jun 1, 2010)

Ouch......400 near kremling.
The gunnison river from 
Escalante to Dominguez canyon is an amazing float...slow going but beautiful....extend your trip to whitewater near grand junction....


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Little Yampa Canyon has some ranch floating that might offer good fishing.


----------



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

North platte. Put in at Bennet and float to Saratoga or below.


----------

